# Jumping Tpoo...help!



## Joelly (May 8, 2012)

When he jumps on you, turn around. No need to say no, just turn around. Do this while say off. So, when jumps on you, say off then turn around. Thats it!!

My husband wasn't thrill about obedience class either so I end up being the one who took Charlie to those classes. He is doing very well in it and hubby is so proud of him.

Charlie does the standing on his back leg too. Its called say please. Lol.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

I'd start by teaching him "Four paws" - all four paws on the ground gets a treat, a fuss and a game. He sounds an extremely clever little dog, so I doubt that it will take long! Then if he bounces at you while you are standing up, ask for Four Paws, and reward immediately he does it. Ignore him when he is jumping, and while you are working on it, do everything you can to stop him jumping up at other people - he will find the attention he gets from them very rewarding, even if they are shrieking and smacking! Perhaps keep him on a leash when visitors are expected? I'd make sure that he gets some crazy cuddle time though - perhaps you could get down on the floor with him and invite him to play: I doubt your in-laws and their friends sit on the floor much? 

Much the same with the reaching up - tiny dogs want to be near their owners faces, and we are not very good at getting down to their level. I know that when offering a treat I rarely remember to bend all the way down to offer it at sitting nose height, or to drop it in front of my sitting dog - so much easier with my sometimes creaky hip and back to let them stand on their hind legs to take it... Watch to see how the behaviours you don't like are being rewarded and reinforced, and train yourself and other people to reward the ones you like instead! 

On the counter surfing (VERY clever little dog!) I think management is the way forward - I have cats, and have learned to put things away or lose them... He would probably enjoy the Hunt the Treat game - place treats around the room and let him find them with his nose. Once he has the idea, ask him to wait outside the door, and hide the treats in progressively more difficult places. Downside of the game is that you have to be even more rigorous about putting edibles away, of course - Sophy loves Hunt the Treat, and will extend the hunt to my coat pockets, handbag, shopping bag, or anything else that contains a scrap of liver cake or a bag of treats!

Your pup is now an adolescent, and needs to learn good manners if he is to be a welcome guest. Don't wait for classes to work on training - there is lots you can do at odd moments all through the day, and a couple of 15 minute sessions as well could be fun games for both of you. There are loads of ideas on the web for teaching self control (look up Kikopup's videos in particular), and Jean Donaldson's book and DVD Train your dog like a Pro could also give you lots of ideas. And lots of walks, games and interesting stuff to do will help use up excess energy, leaving less for bouncing at people!


----------



## ExpatCamellia (Feb 9, 2014)

Joelly said:


> When he jumps on you, turn around. No need to say no, just turn around. Do this while say off. So, when jumps on you, say off then turn around. Thats it!!


I've been using "down" rather than off, and doing what you've described. Like I said, it works fine for me because I make sure I'm consistent, but it's getting other people to do it that's the problem. My mother-in-law is a tiny woman who doesn't have a lot of experience with dogs as pets, so she gets freaked out easily. 



Joelly said:


> My husband wasn't thrill about obedience class either so I end up being the one who took Charlie to those classes. He is doing very well in it and hubby is so proud of him.


I'd really like Hubs to be the one to do obedience school because it's his first dog and I'd like to train him along with the pup.  Plus, he's home all the time (he recently quit his extremely stressful job and hasn't found a new one yet) and is bored out of his mind, so it'd give him something to do. Otherwise I'd totally just do it myself. 



Joelly said:


> Charlie does the standing on his back leg too. Its called say please. Lol.


Lol, "please." That's cute. We've been calling it "high five" when he stretches his paws out.






fjm said:


> I'd start by teaching him "Four paws" - all four paws on the ground gets a treat, a fuss and a game. He sounds an extremely clever little dog, so I doubt that it will take long! Then if he bounces at you while you are standing up, ask for Four Paws, and reward immediately he does it. Ignore him when he is jumping, and while you are working on it, do everything you can to stop him jumping up at other people - he will find the attention he gets from them very rewarding, even if they are shrieking and smacking! Perhaps keep him on a leash when visitors are expected? I'd make sure that he gets some crazy cuddle time though - perhaps you could get down on the floor with him and invite him to play: I doubt your in-laws and their friends sit on the floor much?


Actually, the Korean way is to sit on the floor.  The only chair they have in their house is the computer chair. It's almost worse that way because then he just crawls all over them.

I'll have to work on the four paws thing. He's extremely food-oriented, so rewarding isn't a problem haha. The problem is that he behaves beautifully when he knows there's a treat involved and less beautifully if he knows there probably isn't. (Extremely clever indeed. Sometimes I think he's smarter than his people. )



fjm said:


> On the counter surfing (VERY clever little dog!) I think management is the way forward - I have cats, and have learned to put things away or lose them... He would probably enjoy the Hunt the Treat game - place treats around the room and let him find them with his nose. Once he has the idea, ask him to wait outside the door, and hide the treats in progressively more difficult places. Downside of the game is that you have to be even more rigorous about putting edibles away, of course - Sophy loves Hunt the Treat, and will extend the hunt to my coat pockets, handbag, shopping bag, or anything else that contains a scrap of liver cake or a bag of treats!


Haha, I'm not sure I want to open the can of worms that I think Hunt the Treat might end up being. We're doing our best with management, but sometimes it'll be that split second that we turn around to get something out of the fridge and come back to find that a sausage has somehow disappeared from its plate. Moving things to the middle of the table or on top of the microwave works temporarily though, so maybe we'll just have to try to remember to do this ALL the time. 



fjm said:


> Your pup is now an adolescent, and needs to learn good manners if he is to be a welcome guest. Don't wait for classes to work on training - there is lots you can do at odd moments all through the day, and a couple of 15 minute sessions as well could be fun games for both of you. There are loads of ideas on the web for teaching self control (look up Kikopup's videos in particular), and Jean Donaldson's book and DVD Train your dog like a Pro could also give you lots of ideas. And lots of walks, games and interesting stuff to do will help use up excess energy, leaving less for bouncing at people!


I'll have to think of some games for him to do, then. It's still winter here and he just went to the groomer's to help get rid of the puppy fur that's been matting, so we haven't been going on as many walks as we did when it was warmer and his fur was longer. Poor baby probably has cabin fever.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

Ah - I can see that people sitting on the floor might be irresistable for a lively pup! Maybe your bed would be a better place for wrestling, in that case. The Ottosson activity toys - or homemade equivalents, are good to counteract cabin fever, I have found. Perhaps you could suggest to your husband that he browses the Kikopup videos, and works on training Louis at home? Once Louis shows him what a good trainer he is (something poodles seem to do naturally!), your husband may feel more comfortable about taking himto classes.


----------

